# Using the shower in Chicago metropolitan lounge



## Steve4031 (Mar 15, 2017)

I will be departing on 30 and would like to use the shower before boarding. Does the lounge provide a towel or do I need to bring my own?


----------



## Meat Puppet (Mar 15, 2017)

Towels provided along with Amsoap


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 15, 2017)

No shampoo, as on the trains?


----------



## ehbowen (Mar 15, 2017)

Don't count on it, but on most of the trains we took last September there were small packets of generic shampoo available...all the same brand, and too consistently for it to be an individual initiative by generous SCA's. I didn't use the Metropolitan Lounge shower, but my mother did, and, yes, they provided all necessary linens. She didn't say whether or not they had shampoo, though, as she had her own.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you. I will have my own soap and shampoo. Having the towell is what I need.


----------



## Big Iron (Mar 15, 2017)

I saw towels/washcloths wrapped in plastic on a shelf behind the main desk of the lounge. It looks like you need to get a passcode from the desk to enter the shower.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm sure I'll get that since I'm in a sleeper on 30.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Mar 17, 2017)

Just towels and Amsoap when I was there 5 months ago...Let me know if you get lucky and the have the Ampoo


----------



## tricia (Mar 17, 2017)

One peculiarity: No mirror in the shower room--at least the women's shower room, which I used a few months ago. Plenty of mirrors in the public restroom adjacent to the shower room, though.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 17, 2017)

Meat Puppet said:


> Just towels and Amsoap when I was there 5 months ago...Let me know if you get lucky and the have the Ampoo


Isn't Ampoo what is removed from the retention toilets on the trains?


----------



## JoeRids (Mar 17, 2017)

I used the shower last month. It is excellent, a spa type shower with plenty of room and rainfall type shower head. There is a dispenser on the wall of the shower with shampoo, conditioner, and body wash. Washcloths and towels are provided at the front desk, and yes you need a keycard to access it. They took my driver's license so I would give the keycard back. The only thing the front desk associate asked was that I waited until she was done greeting the trainload (I was off the Capitol Limited), then she got the stuff for me.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 17, 2017)

The Chicago Lounge shower room offers a convenience but if you are admitted to the lounge you are a sleeper passenger waiting to board a train that has a shower on it. Why use it? More room for larger people perhaps?


----------



## ehbowen (Mar 17, 2017)

My mother was adamantly opposed to using those tiny stall-type showers on a moving train. At least she was until the very next morning aboard the _Empire Builder_, when five straight days of taking laxatives caught up with her all at once.... :help:


----------



## anuenue (Mar 17, 2017)

Can arriving passengers use the lounge and shower room? I'll be in a sleeper, arriving one day and leaving the next.


----------



## PaulM (Mar 17, 2017)

anuenue said:


> Can arriving passengers use the lounge and shower room? I'll be in a sleeper, arriving one day and leaving the next.


Of course


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 17, 2017)

I intend to use it as an originating pax. OK ts easier to shower on steady ground.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Mar 17, 2017)

Steve4031 said:


> OK _ts easier to shower on steady ground._


_
I agree. I always time my sleeper showers to when we're stopped at a station. _


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't use the shower in the bedroom, it is too small, plus gets the bathroom all wet. I do use the the lower level shower. Would use the ML shower if I was coming in from the west coast continuing on to the east. To start a trip, I would take a shower in my hotel or at home.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 17, 2017)

I guess I'm a bit confused. If you live in Chicago and are departing from Chicago, why wouldn't you just shower at home before leaving for the station?


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 17, 2017)

Sarah, I didn't leave from home. I left from work. Work is a Chicago public school. No AC. Heat that pumps temperature in classroom to points that students and teacher are sweating in the winter months. Since this is march its worse. The heat cannot be turned off. It is this way because this country does not give a crap about educating these students. Really, there is nothing to be confused about.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 17, 2017)

Steve4031 said:


> Really, there is nothing to be confused about.


Well not now, no. But I didn't know all of that earlier. That's why I asked.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 17, 2017)

I did get to use the shower. I arrived at union station about 5:15 for the 6:40 departure of 30. The ticket machine was unable to print tickets so I proceeded to the lounge to get them printed. The agent recognized me and skillfully printed tickets for 30 and 53. I asked about the shower. She said just a minute. By 5:25 still no shower. Agent asked me to come back later. I was a bit annoyed thinking this was a brush off. I went upstairs to get a brats and cheese sticks to tide me over until 7:30 dinner reservation. I scarfed these down and returned by 5:45. I again asked for the shower and was given the card and towels in exchange for ID. Really, this was no big deal and I should not have been turned away the first time.

I entered the shower at 5:50 and set timer for 6:00 pm since boarding was to be at 6:05. I anticipated a bit of delay. Showered in 20 minutes. Just what the doctor ordered. Walked out and 30 was being called. I returned the short card, got my ID, and left. You just leave the towels.

There appears to be a subtle push back on shower requests. If you want one you have to be patient and allow time.


----------



## RSG (Mar 18, 2017)

dlagrua said:


> The Chicago Lounge shower room offers a convenience but if you are admitted to the lounge you are a sleeper passenger waiting to board a train that has a shower on it. Why use it? More room for larger people perhaps?


I think it's the difference between using your shower at home before you leave on a trip versus using the one in your RV/motorhome. In addition to the lack of motion as others have mentioned, a continuous shower is always preferable to a modified Navy shower.


----------



## RSG (Mar 18, 2017)

Steve4031 said:


> There appears to be a subtle push back on shower requests. If you want one you have to be patient and allow time.


That's not surprising given the lack of promotion of the service. Other than the message on the video display boards at the entrance and their location in the restrooms, I wouldn't know they even existed from my usage of the facility aside from a fellow traveler I overheard mention about how nice it was to take a shower. There's no other signage or announcements made that indicates it is available. Perhaps this is their way of controlling access and keeping demand in check.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 18, 2017)

Steve4031 said:


> There appears to be a subtle push back on shower requests. If you want one you have to be patient and allow time.


I would venture to guess the delay is caused by getting an attendant to go in and ready the shower for the next user.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 18, 2017)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > There appears to be a subtle push back on shower requests. If you want one you have to be patient and allow time.
> ...


Or it maybe waiting for Housekeeping or similar to clean and sanitize the shower before the next user is allowed to enter. The ML attendants most likely do not do the cleaning between each use.


----------



## Big Iron (Mar 18, 2017)

Should you leave a tip for the person that cleans the shower after you?


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 18, 2017)

I was wondering the same. I wouldn't mind leaving a tip. It was a great experience. I asked the lady at the desk what to do with the towels and she said "they'll get it.


----------



## seat38a (Mar 19, 2017)

As someone who frequently uses the shower in Airline Lounges, no they do not sanitize the showers after each use and no you do not leave a tip in the shower for the cleaner.


----------

